# How does your garden grow?



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

Our corn is over. I froze around 300-400 ears.

The tomatoes are coming on strong! I have froze a lot. I made salsa to freeze and now working on vegetable juice.

Peppers are still on; using them and freezing left overs.

Carrots went well, using those in the juice and eating.

Green beans are just now coming on. I will can those if I recover from the other things I've froze!!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

My garden is doing nothing LOL I have lots of tomatoes and green peppers, our corn isn't even close to being done. This year was terrible here for gardening. Everything was doing great until the heat wave when everything bolted.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 19, 2009)

Yep, it wasn't a grand year either here!! What got planted early enough had to go through high waters; but that was the crop that did the best, but it was a little scarce. 
My later crop (after the rains) just didn't have the right amount of time to develop.
I feel fortunate to have done as well as I have this year though!


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, we had a late thaw... It was still frosty out in MAY, mid to late May even! Next year will be better though, we have greenhouses over our raised beds now so I hope to start a bit earlier. 

My tomatoes are enormous though


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 20, 2009)

Ha! Our garden was a flop except for onions...boy I have onions!  Lots of tomatoes too, I've been drying them and packing them in olive oil with a little mashed garlic and a sprig of rosemary, I'll know in a month how that works out.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 20, 2009)

Our garden is just about over with for the year, except we do still have some tomatoes.   Sure do hate to see those fresh from the vine tomatoes coming to an end.  Love those grilled cheese/tomato sandwiches.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 20, 2009)

Our Toms didn't vine ripen very well. I pulled some off the front bushes and set them out to ripen. They are all enormous but all green still.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm wondering if I have the gumption to plant some winter veggies.... 

naw.... 

between weeds, gophers and nothing wanting to grow   
I'm just going to till it all up and cover it with manure for the winter.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 20, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> Our Toms didn't vine ripen very well. I pulled some off the front bushes and set them out to ripen. They are all enormous but all green still.


Slice them, batter them and fry them green.  Yummmmmmy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 20, 2009)

We got a lot of lemon cucumbers. We will have lots of tomatoes as soon as they ripen. First year having a VERY small garden. We enjoyed it and plan to do a bigger garden next year.


----------

